# Advice on an Ork army please?



## reidentski (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello i've started collecting an ork army. i'd like to figure out what i should buy next or in the end. i'd prefer to play a greentide army style (though i would like to know which of the 3 ork army types are best, if one really is just superior/inferior to another please) so far i have 30 ork boyz (which i'd probably make into 2 15 man grps) 5 nobz, warboss, and some deffkopta's (yes i got the black reach box set with a buddy and a box of boyz lol) my plan is to get at least a squad of loota's, more ork boyz of course (question, to 'Ard Boyz, i can only have 1 unit of them correct?). possibly some commando's 1 or 2 gretchin mobs, and possibly a warbike unit and/or battlewagon for warboss and meganobz. maybe i should use stormboyz over bikes? also odds are i'll have a big mek either with a KFF or a SAG not sure which.

any suggestion or advice from anyone? in the end i dunno if i'd use the deffkopta's. tbh i'd like advice on them b/c as i'm new to them i'm just not sure if they're worth it. Thanks kindly in advance for any advice!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

kk i have a thing with lootas there shooty where shooty doesnt belong gretchin are like the kroot of tau there used to tie up units hold objectives and just die the sag is random but fantastic with luck and i personaly dont use kff so cant tell you if you want green tide the most u can field is 180 and thats 1080 points and more than 190 pounds my advice get orks get kanz give each of the boyz a truck and watch as 6 trukks with 12 orks each comm streaming across the field and laugh as your opponent cant focus fire on anything also bikers are invaluble


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

If you're running an Ork footsloggin army I wouldn't go with less than 30 boyz per mob for survival till you hit the enemy lines. You probably also need at least 3-4 troop choices for objective games. KFF Meks and Kan walls or Grot screens also help with your boyz survival. 

1 or 2 mobs of 10 Lootas provide great suppport by taking out light to medium armor. Don't forget the power klaws on your boyz nobs and Warboss for the heavy stuff.

Be careful mixing fast elements and slow elements. In general you should mobilize your army to where it slams into the enemy lines simultaneously. YMMV with Deffkoptas and Kommandos. Deffkoptas have LD issues so keep their numbers to one unit per mob and utilize the scout rule for poppin tanks in the first round. Kommandos are much more effective with a mob of 15 including 2 burnas and Snikrot.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

reidentski said:


> Hello i've started collecting an ork army. i'd like to figure out what i should buy next or in the end. i'd prefer to play a greentide army style (though i would like to know which of the 3 ork army types are best, if one really is just superior/inferior to another please)


Green tide is great against inexperienced players or those that don't know to mechanize their armies (that is, to take a lot of vehicles and to mount most if not all of their units inside them). Orks in general struggle heavily against vehicles, so the more of them that you fight the harder it's going to be. Sadly there's not a whole ton that can be done about this as the Orks lack the necessary tools.

In order to make the most effective Ork army possible, check out the Ork articles on this blog. It's a pretty fair review of the Codex and should give you an idea of the units that will serve you best.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Reidentski, you also have to remember, opinions about Orks...and other armies are like brown eyes *. Everybody has one.:wink: In the end, what works for Joe Shit The Ragman might not work for you and your style of play. Take peoples advice for what it's worth and play as much as you can. Experience is king.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Also, try proxying some of the units, with your opponents permission. Trying out some units can provide you with far more information than we could tell you.


----------



## reidentski (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Thank you Katie for the blog and i'll be reading into that. orkbythegrace i whole heartedly agree, i enjoy getting peoples advice on this sorta thing but in the end i'll make the choice best based on how i like to play. i can't say why exactly but i've just always loved orks in 40k tho they do have their troubles of course. i'm sure when its all said and done i'll have them and a power armour army for the times i get frustrated after being mauled lol. ever since the armageddon codex was out along time ago i wanted to do a speed freaks so odds are i'll do that once i've built up enough of a force. 

actually regarding that, if i were to do speed freaks would i only need to use the current ork codex or would i need to / would it be best to use the old armageddon book? or is it even usable for such a thing?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

reidentski said:


> actually regarding that, if i were to do speed freaks would i only need to use the current ork codex or would i need to / would it be best to use the old armageddon book? or is it even usable for such a thing?


Codex: Armageddon isn't valid anymore for any sort of event so most players won't want anyone using it either. The current Ork Codex has plenty of options available so it should be easy enough to make a force very similar to the old Kult of Speed.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

reidentski said:


> (question, to 'Ard Boyz, i can only have 1 unit of them correct?). possibly some commando's 1 or 2 gretchin mobs, and possibly a warbike unit and/or battlewagon for warboss and meganobz. maybe i should use stormboyz over bikes? also odds are i'll have a big mek either with a KFF or a SAG not sure which.





reidentski said:


> any suggestion or advice from anyone? in the end i dunno if i'd use the deffkopta's. tbh i'd like advice on them b/c as i'm new to them i'm just not sure if they're worth it. Thanks kindly in advance for any advice!





reidentski said:


> maybe i should use stormboyz over bikes?


I personally prefer stormboyz to bikes, but I do prefer horde Ork armies. I wouldn't recommend their boss upgrade though, he just kills to many of his own men lol

Deffkoptas die to quickly before they can do much damage for me personally. 

If you decide to take mec then don't take anything less than 3 units of mec, as otherwise they will probably be targetted too early on and just die before they can do much.

If your using horde then you want more Boyz, squad sizes between 25-30 (30 would probably be better) and Nobz. 

Gretchin make a good fodder unit, as well as drawing enemies attention away from your more important units.
Tankbustas aren't that great from my experiene, killa kanz and burna boyz with mek upgrade pop more armour for me. 

Oh and yeah you can only take one mob of 'ard boyz.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Behold, for I have a helpful link in my sig. Green tide works just fine if you've got loota support, know how to maximize use of cover, and are good at estimating distances for then you WAAAGH!. Even against many mechanized armies you can be very successful, though more lootas will generally mean more success against mechanized armies since you need to break transports. The only mechanized armies that give my foot sloggers pause are khorne berzerker armies, black templar land raider rush armies, and ork battlewagon armies. Mechanized IG have just never been a problem for me since they just don't have anything that can wipe out a boyz mob in cover in one go.


----------



## reidentski (Aug 19, 2010)

To Ultra111 - when you say boss upgrade. do you mean a nob, warboss, or the special character stormboy? (i think theres one right)


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

He means Zagstruk.


----------



## Quantrilltoy (Sep 10, 2010)

It is best to have a few different types of ork army for different enemies. However, I have a few favourites and tactics that I usually use. I always use at least two trucks and usually at least one very large unit of foot sloggers. Usually all units of orks have a nob with powerclaw. For each ten orks have a rokkit or big shoota. My truck boyzs are there to get in fast so I usually give them sluggas and choppas for most effective assault. But occasionally I've used them as mobile gun platforms for shoota boyz. I also often use a unit of 12 rokkit boyz and 11 burna boyz and the warboss. I place them around two units of truck boyz and then have the option of swapping places with the truck boyz. The rokkit boyz truck then takes a half move and shoots the bejeezuz out of a piece of enemy armour. You can also use them to assault the enemy vehicle. The truck with warboss and burna boyz takes, generally, a full move to be in range of enemy vehicle or unit next move. I give the war boss mega armour, cyborg body, bosspole and attack squig for extra attack. If you have extra trucks use them to shield your warboss truck. I generally concentrate my forces on one flank. One or two zap guns are cheap and good to target enemy vehicles. A tactic I have been using with a battlewagon is to have NO WEAPONS on it! I just use it as a well armoured transport for 17 to 20 'ard boyz. It will be a target while your trucks will be the most immediate threat to the enemy! Hopefully its 14 front armour will absorb the fire. If not your 'ard boyz have a good chance of survival and will be close to assault range. A couple of killa cans or a couple of rokkit armed buggies are further distractions. Actually, I find rokkit buggies better than def coptas unless you have a lot of terrain obstacle to overcome. Take a full move and outflank or a half move and shoot the rokkits at an enemy vehicle. Your rokkits are also good against enemy tough guys. If you need more shooty stuff a shock attack armed Mech with shoota boy unit with big shootas, or loota boyz give the enemy a long range threat. A heavy vehicle with kill cannon or boom gun is nice too. All my vehicles have red paint jobs and riggers but usually everything else is a point sink as I don't expect them to last long enough to use grabbers, boarding planks or ball. Another thing -commandos are a nice unit to give the enemy something to think about if he thinks he can sit back out of range and shoot you. If your enemy has nasty vehicles give the commandos two rokkits and the nob a poer claw. If there is a wall or similar cover put the 15 commandos within 12 inches of a vulnerable enemy unit - shooty unit or vehicle, emerge from cover and charge! Don't forget to shoot the rokkits! Or two burnas will be good against troops. Or keep them in reseve and use them on an enemy flank. Coordinate their atack with the truck boyz. I've even used two or three units of 15 commandos in a game but then, of course, you don't have your other elites. Another option is a unit of nobz on a truck, probably with the warboss but this will use a lot of points. I usually give them 'ard armour and cyborg bodies with a doc. If you want characters Mad Doc Grotsnik is good. Put him with the nobz or with the unit of 'ard boyz in the battlewagon! James


----------



## Quantrilltoy (Sep 10, 2010)

It is best to have a few different types of ork army for different enemies. However, I have a few favourites and tactics that I usually use. I always use at least two trucks and usually at least one very large unit of foot sloggers. Usually all units of orks have a nob with powerclaw. For each ten orks have a rokkit or big shoota. My truck boyzs are there to get in fast so I usually give them sluggas and choppas for most effective assault. But occasionally I've used them as mobile gun platforms for shoota boyz. I also often use a unit of 12 rokkit boyz and 11 burna boyz and the warboss. I place them around two units of truck boyz and then have the option of swapping places with the truck boyz. The rokkit boyz truck then takes a half move and shoots the bejeezuz out of a piece of enemy armour. You can also use them to assault the enemy vehicle. The truck with warboss and burna boyz takes, generally, a full move to be in range of enemy vehicle or unit next move. I give the war boss mega armour, cyborg body, bosspole and attack squig for extra attack. If you have extra trucks use them to shield your warboss truck. I generally concentrate my forces on one flank. One or two zap guns are cheap and good to target enemy vehicles. A tactic I have been using with a battlewagon is to have NO WEAPONS on it! I just use it as a well armoured transport for 17 to 20 'ard boyz. It will be a target while your trucks will be the most immediate threat to the enemy! Hopefully its 14 front armour will absorb the fire. If not your 'ard boyz have a good chance of survival and will be close to assault range. A couple of killa cans or a couple of rokkit armed buggies are further distractions. Actually, I find rokkit buggies better than def coptas unless you have a lot of terrain obstacle to overcome. Take a full move and outflank or a half move and shoot the rokkits at an enemy vehicle. Your rokkits are also good against enemy tough guys. If you need more shooty stuff a shock attack armed Mech with shoota boy unit with big shootas, or loota boyz give the enemy a long range threat. A heavy vehicle with kill cannon or boom gun is nice too. All my vehicles have red paint jobs and riggers but usually everything else is a point sink as I don't expect them to last long enough to use grabbers, boarding planks or ball. Another thing -commandos are a nice unit to give the enemy something to think about if he thinks he can sit back out of range and shoot you. If your enemy has nasty vehicles give the commandos two rokkits and the nob a poer claw. If there is a wall or similar cover put the 15 commandos within 12 inches of a vulnerable enemy unit - shooty unit or vehicle, emerge from cover and charge! Don't forget to shoot the rokkits! Or two burnas will be good against troops. Or keep them in reserve:victory: and use them on an enemy flank. Coordinate their atack with the truck boyz. I've even used two or three units of 15 commandos in a game but then, of course, you don't have your other elites. Another option is a unit of nobz on a truck, probably with the warboss but this will use a lot of points. I usually give them 'ard armour and cyborg bodies with a doc. If you want characters Mad Doc Grotsnik is good. Put him with the nobz or with the unit of 'ard boyz in the battlewagon! James


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> He means Zagstruk.





reidentski said:


> To Ultra111 - when you say boss upgrade. do you mean a nob, warboss, or the special character stormboy? (i think theres one right)


Indeed I did  Just read his special rules...:suicide:


----------

